# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  ΠΟΛΥΚΑΦΕΤΙΕΡΑ DELONGHI BCO 260CD ΑΔΕΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΣΥΣΤΟΛΑ

## gstar

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Η κυρία πολυ καφετιέρα δεν προλαβαίνω να φτιάξω τον καφέ γιατί αδειάζει το νερό. τι μπορεί να φταίει βρε παιδιά. ευχαριστώ για τις όποιες γνωματεύσεις!

----------


## ELEGEO

Αγαπητε αφου δεν μας απαντα κανεις  να συνεργαστουμε  σου βγαζει νερο στο σκαφακι

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν βλέπω να προχωράει η συνεργασία.

----------

mikemtb73 (03-02-19)

----------

